# The doctor will see you now...



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The doctor was out...mentaly.

http://news.yahoo.com/doctor-turned-serial-killer-ww2-paris-122102122.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

"Here's a guy -- Marcel Petiot, who was accused of all the murders. Obviously very intelligent, charismatic, has a respected position, is into collecting antiques, interested in the arts," he said.

The moral of the story is to not trust antique collectors.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> The moral of the story is to not trust antique collectors


The good buy young..................


----------

